# مهندسی نرم افزار > مباحث مرتبط با مهندسی نرم‌افزار > تحصیلات دانشگاهی مرتبط با نرم افزار >  دانشگاه آزاد قزوین

## emadfa

دوستان سلام 
 از شما می خوام بپرسم که نظر خودتون رو در مورد مطالب زیر اگر اطلاعات موثقی دارید یا در این دانشگاه تحصیل کردید بدید:

رشته کامپیوتر نرم افزار دانشگاه آزاد قزوین:
1) شهریه
2) کیفیت دانشگاه شامل امکانات و استادها و کلا جو دانشگاه 
3) آیا تعاریفی که از این دانشگاه می شه درسته؟
متشکرم.

----------


## behnam_dr

البته من دانشجوی دانشگاه قزوین نیستم .ولی اینو از اساتیددانشگاه شنیدم که  دانشگاه قزوین در بین دانشگاههای آزاد ایران رتبه نخست رو داره  .خوب طبعا وقتی رتبه نخست رو داره اساتید خوبی هم داره . 
اینو بدونید دانشگاه های آزاد شهرهای بزرگ به مراتب از لحاظ سطح علمی از دانشگاه غیرانتفاعی  که جدیدا متاسفانه  خیلی باب شده هر کسی یه دانشگاه باز میکنه  ، بالاتر است . اگه میخواهید یه دانشجوی عالی باشید دائما در حال انجام پروژه های واقعی باشید حتی اگه شده رایگان پروژه های مختلف بسازید .البته ناگفته نماند حداقل 70 واحد دروس شما خیلی تئوریست .موفق باشید.

----------


## emadfa

از همه دوستانی که در این زمینه اطلاعاتی دارند خواهش می کنم کمک کنند.

----------


## Saeed_m_Farid

> ...
> 2) کیفیت دانشگاه شامل امکانات و استادها و کلا جو دانشگاه 
> 3) آیا تعاریفی که از این دانشگاه می شه درسته؟
> ...


سلام، 
تنها در مورد بند 2 مي تونم يه مواردي رو خدمتتون عرض كنم:


در مورد امكانات: حتي زمان ما (10 سال پيش) هم نسبت به دانشگاه هاي ديگه يه سر و گردن بالاتر بود؛ زمان فارغ التحصيلي ام، خيلي امكاناتش گسترش پيدا كرده بود و هزينه خيلي زيادي هم صرف امور تحقيقاتي مي كردن‌ (نمونه اش همين *تيم روبوكاپش* كه الان تو دنيا صدا كرده؛ اون زمون 5 نفر اين تيم رو شب و روز با بيخوابي راه انداختن كه موقع رفتن به كانادا هم حتي خيلي از هزينه ها پاي خود بچه ها بود ...)؛ بعد از خدمت كه رفتم مدركم رو بگيرم اينقدر دانشگاه عوض شده بود كه در ورودي رو پيدا نمي كردم، خيلي بزرگتر و مجهزتر از اون چيزي شده بود كه دو سال قبلش ديده بودم. بعد اون هم ديگه اون طرف ها راهم نيافتاد، بگذريم! سال تاسيس 71 و محلش قبلاً داخل شهر بود ولي حالا اومده بغل اتوبان زنجان-تهران (باراجين).


در مورد اساتيد: قبلش بگم كه اونقدر استادهاي بزرگ اونجا هستن كه كم كاري = اخراج، بي برو برگرد! البته نميدونم الان شايد يكم دكتر موسي زاده (رئيس دانشگاه) و اعضاء هيئت علمي ملايم تر شده باشن، چون بچه ها يكبار به علت سخت گيري هاي افراطي تحصن كردن و كلاً دانشگاه رو تعطيل كردن و يه قولهايي گرفتن (اصلاً اون موقع چيزي به اسم بردن نمرات روي نمودار معني نداشت، مثلاً تو درس رياضي مهندسي ترم سوم ما، از 187 دانشجو، 3 نفر نمره قبولي آوردن و همينطور بود در مورد خيلي از دروس ديگه)؛ از اساتيد معتبري كه ميتونم نام ببرم (معتبر از ديد من داشتن كتابي كه تو دانشگاههاي ديگه تدريس ميشه و كرسي استادي -يا اعتبار قابل تصديق- تو دانشگاههاي معتبر ديگه) عبارتند از :

* دكتر محمدرضا ميبدي**دكتر عليرضا زکائي**دكتر كريم فائز**دكتر محمد محبي**مهندس احسان ملكيان*  ( شعور و فهم به تمام معنا، بقول خودشون: *كشتي هلندي*)
و   ... 




و اما جو شهر! و دانشگاه: جو دانشگاه مساوي 2=-رودهن، نگفتم رودهن-- چون ديگه در اون سطح هم نيست، مردم شهر هم عشق "دادا" (نه همه، منظورم جو عمومي شهر و چيزي كه جزء صفات يه شهر هست و تغيير نمي كنه)، به دانشجو هم خونه نميدن، چون بچه هاي عزيز 9 تا دانشگاه اونجا تا مي تونستن خدمت صاحبخانه هاشون گند بالا آوردن. بچه هاي تهران هم اكثراً  رفت و آمد مي كنن و زياد با داخل شهر كاري ندارن ...


در مورد "آیا تعاریفی که از این دانشگاه می شه درسته؟" اگه منظورتون سطح علمي و تحقيقاتي اش هست و بالا بودن اين سطح، درسته. اكثر هم دوره اي هاي ما كه علاقه به ادامه در مقطع ارشد داشتن (و جون سالم بدر بردن) تونستن يا از خود دانشگاه يا علوم و تحقيقات و حتي شهيد بهشتي و خواجه نصير در بيان، نمونه اش دوست خيلي خوبم مسعود كه حالا داره دكترا ميخونه و عضو هيئت علمي همونجا هم هست‌ (بقيه رو نمي گم چون زيادن ...)


*اينم نقشه دانشگاه آزاد قزوين*
موفق باشيد.

پ.ن.: شايد خيلي ها با اين حرف من مخالف باشند، ولي وقتي رفتي دانشگاه فقط واسه تحصيل دانش رفتي و بس! ذهن و توانايي خودت رو درگير مسائل ديگه نكن، مطمئن باش چيزايي كه الان ميگي به چه دردي ميخورن و مال عهد بوقه و تئوريه و ... فردا اگه كار مرتبط با رشته ات انتخاب كني هر كدوم كليد يه در بسته خواهند بود. پس تا مي توني حالا از فرصت طلايي ات استفاده كن و بيخودي فكر نكن بيرون چي ريخته، همه چي از همون محيط آكادميك در مياد. خلاصه اش اينكه اشتباه من يكي رو تكرار نكن، صنعت محصول علم و تحقيقات با كمي عصاره نوآوري و خلاقيت رو مثل طلا ميدونه و بايد بذاري اونا دنبال شما بدوند ...
(تكبير ...)

----------


## اوبالیت به بو

باراجين بهترين دانشگاه آزاد ايران هستش و فقط اسم دانشگاه آزاد روش هست وگرنه تمام اساتيدش از اميركبير و شريف و تهران ميان. پس 100% كيفيت آموزش معادل همين دانشگاه ها هست و بيشتر.



> اما جو شهر! و دانشگاه:


قزوين يه شهر دانشگاهي تو ايران محسوب ميشه اونهم به دليل تعداد خيلي زياد دانشگاهها و موسسات عالي و آموزشي و ... تو اين شهر هستش، شهري هم كه دانشگاهي باشه روي مردمش اثر مي ذاره و اونها رو يكم از لحاظ آداب و رفتار بالا مي كشه.



> جو دانشگاه مساوي 2=-رودهن، نگفتم رودهن-- چون ديگه در اون سطح هم نيست، مردم شهر هم عشق "دادا" (نه همه، منظورم جو عمومي شهر و چيزي كه جزء صفات يه شهر هست و تغيير نمي كنه)، به دانشجو هم خونه نميدن، چون بچه هاي عزيز 9 تا دانشگاه اونجا تا مي تونستن خدمت صاحبخانه هاشون گند بالا آوردن. بچه هاي تهران هم اكثراً رفت و آمد مي كنن و زياد با داخل شهر كاري ندارن


عشق دادا نه عشق "بالام جان"
خونه هم زياده. اگرم بخواي رفت آمد داشته باشي بازم با دوستات تو اتوبوس مي توني خوش بگذروني



> آیا تعاریفی که از این دانشگاه می شه درسته؟


يه چيز بيشتر از درست.

----------


## b581102

تا اونجايی که من اطلاع دارم دانشگاه آزاد قزوين در زمينه فنی و مهندسی جزو تاپ ترين دانشگاههای ايران و در سطح دانشگاههايی مانند شريف و اميرکبير هست . چه از لحاظ امکانات و بودجه تحقيقات و چه از نظر هيات علمی که اکثرا اساتيد دانشگاه شريف هستند . خصوصا رشته مهندسی کامپيوترش که واقعا قويه و تا سطح دکترا پذيرش داره . از نظر رباتيک هم که خودتون نتايج تيم ربوکاپش رو ديديد .

----------


## evi1_b0y

سلام
من دانشجوی نرم افزار آزاد قزوینم.
اون چیزی که همه شما دوستان بالا گفتین درسته.تقریبا همه چی رو گفتین.
اما اگه اجازه می دین منم نظرم و بگم.
از نظر دانشگاه و امکانات به نظر من که حرف نداره.همه چی مهیاست.سلف.نمازخونه.سالن ورزشی.کتابخونه.فضای سبز.اینترنت بی سیم تو کل دانشکده ها.سایت های بسیار مجهز.سایت مرکزیش فکر کنم 200 تا سیستم داره.بانک نرم افزاری.سرویس رایگان به شهر.خوابگاه بسیار بزرگ و مجهز واسه دخترا.دارن اسختر و چیزای دیگه هم می سازن.

از جلوی در دانشگاه ترمینال اتوبوس تهران هستش.که بچه های تهران و کرج راحت می تونن رفت و آمد کنن.

جو دانشگاه ها یه جورایی سنگین.حد اقل مثل بعضی واحد ای دیگه ای که دیدم نیست.
حتی دخترایی که درسخونم نیستن و ... خودشون و سنگین نشون می دن.البته تو دانشکده هاو محوطه ها دخت پسرا خیلی راحتن.مشکلی وجود نداره.هیچ حراستی هم تو دانشگاه نمی بینی.چون تمام جاها(به غیر دستشویی!) دوربین کار گزاشتن که هیچ کس جرات هیچ خلافی رو نداره.(پارسال با همین دوربینا یه نفر که لپ تاپ دزدیده بود رو گرفتن)

کمیته انظباتیش خفنه!همونطوری که دوستمون گفت.تقلب بگیرن بی برو برگرد 0.25

استاداش عالی.همه از شریف و امیر کبیر و ...
و البته سخت گیر.این و بگم از اول ترم نخونی نمیتونی پاس کنی.خیلی استادا بالاترین نمرشون 14 هستش.

جو کل دانشگاه تقریبا درسیه اما (به کسی لطفا بر نخوره) به علت وجود بچه پولدار های عزیز و البته تنبل ها چون بچه پولدار زرنگم داریم یه کم سطح علمیش پایین اومده.شایدم من اشتباه می کنم.البته خودمم یکی از اون تنبلام.

کلا آقا خوبه دیگه.شهریه هم مثل واحد های دیگست.700  800  900  1 تومن.

به نظرم اگه کسی بخواد بره داشگاه آزاد و شهریه بده و شهریش حیف نشه اگه میتونه بزنه قزوین.البته شهر قزوین خو ب زیاد بزرگ و دیدنی مثل تبریز و اصفهان و ... نیست.

اگه بازم کسی سوال داشت من در خدمتم.

----------


## hamidinejad

بابا اسم رئيس موسي خاني هست نه موسي زاده!!!!!!!!!!! بابا تو ديگه كي هستي  :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## Saeed_m_Farid

> بابا اسم رئيس موسي خاني هست نه موسي زاده!!!!!!!!!!! بابا تو ديگه كي هستي


خوب 7-8 سال پیش بود، اسم ایشون رو اشتباه کردم، عذر میخوام؛ چقدر خشن؟! فامیل تون هستن؟
ضمناً من هم یه بنده خدا با حافظه کوتاه مدت بسیار ضعیف خدادادی هستم و خیلی هم دنبال یه راهی برای افزایش RAM گشتم و نیافتم و بی خیال شدم ...

----------


## hamidinejad

:لبخند گشاده!:  آخه فکر کردم شما یک یا دو سال پیش فارغ شدی !

خداییش عجب رئیسی داشتید هنوز عوضش نکردن !

----------


## Arman88

سلام اگر می‌خوای در مورد دانشگاه آزاد قزوین اطلاعات بیشتری بدست بیاری؛ می‌تونی بر به این آدرس:
www.qiau.ir کانون گفتمان دانشجویان دانشگاه آزاد قزوین

 در ضمن اگه سوالتو اونجا مطرح کنی فکر کنم آدمای بیشتری باشن که بهت پاسخ بدهند. :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## roberty

> البته من دانشجوی دانشگاه قزوین نیستم .ولی اینو از اساتیددانشگاه شنیدم که 
> دانشگاه قزوین در بین دانشگاههای آزاد ایران رتبه نخست رو داره .خوب طبعا وقتی رتبه نخست رو داره اساتید خوبی هم داره


ولی من از اساتیدمون شنیدم که تهران جنوب رتبه نخست رو داره...

حتی در کنکور هم قبولی در تهران جنوب تراز بالاتری رو میخواد....



> اینو بدونید دانشگاه های آزاد شهرهای بزرگ به مراتب از لحاظ سطح علمی از دانشگاه غیرانتفاعی که جدیدا متاسفانه خیلی باب شده هر کسی یه دانشگاه باز میکنه ، بالاتر است . اگه میخواهید یه دانشجوی عالی باشید دائما در حال انجام پروژه های واقعی باشید حتی اگه شده رایگان پروژه های مختلف بسازید .البته ناگفته نماند حداقل 70 واحد دروس شما خیلی تئوریست .موفق باشید.


ببین عزیز
من و شما در حدی نیستیم که بگیم کدوم دانشگاه بالا و کدوم پایین هست.
همه دانشگاه های ایران سروته یه کرباس هستند...!! از دنیا هم در همه زمینه ها عقب هستیم...

خوبه که شما خودت میگی هفتاد درصد دروس تئوری هست...!! پس دیگه چه انتظاری دارید ؟؟

----------

